# Achat disque dur réseau



## ElGringo13 (11 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Il y a quelques mois je postais ici pour venir à la pêche aux conseils pour mon achat de Macbook Pro et j'avais finalement craqué pour le 15" full option :rateau:

Maintenant, j'aimerais investir dans un disque dur réseau entre 2 et 4 TB pour d'une part sauvegarder mon Mac via TimeMachine, je pense que c'est le moment de m'y mettre, et d'autre part pour sauvegarder une immense bibliothèque de musique, films et logiciels, le tout pour être accessible en ligne. 

Étant absolument novice dans le domaine, j'en appelle à vos lumières car je suis désemparé face aux différents choix qui s'offrent à moi. 

Les infos que je peux vous donner sur mon cas : 
- j'ai la fibre SFR 1Go/s, j'ai donc une connexion qui varie entre 700 et 900Mo/s, je pense que cette info est utile sur les vitesses de transfert ? 
- j'ai entendu parler du Western Digital My Cloud qui semblerait me correspondre avec ses prix relativement raisonnables et ses fonctionnalités User Friendly avec qui plus est la possibilité de lui attacher un disque dur en USB3 pour qu'il soit lui aussi consultable en ligne, j'aimerais avoir vos avis là dessus. 
- je compte effectuer mon achat ce mois-ci, pensez vous qu'avec le CES il va sortir de nouveaux produits plus performants à un coup moins élevé ? 
- question sur ce type de produits : les vitesses de transfert sont-elles correctes ? 


Je vous remercie par avance !


----------



## kaos (11 Janvier 2015)

Salut,

Tout d'abord un Disque réseau est appelé NAS.

Les prix peuvent très facilement grimper car a la base ce sont des produit destinés aux Pro mais plusieurs marques ont sortis des versions grand publique.

Moi je me suis offert un Dlink 320 d'occasion à 45 euros dans lequel j'ai mis 2 disques de 1To chacun.

On administre ça avec un navigateur en tapant l'add IP et on arrive sur une interface assez soble en général ou on choisi d'activer les services (logiciels) souhaité comme serveur iTunes, Time Machine etc ...

La vitesse de ta connexion web importe peu en fait sauf si tu souhaite un jour acceder a tes données lorsque tu es en dehors de chez toi (dans ce cas la fibre sera un vrai plus)

Je te conseille vraiment d'acheter un boitier vide avec 2 emplacements ou 2 baies et de choisir toi même les disques que tu vas mettre dedans (le montage est un jeu d'enfant en général) pas besoin de tourne vis etc ... c'est fait pour.

Quand au CES si de nouveaux produits sortent ils seront cher (comme tout ce qui sort) et franchement avec ce qui exsite dejà, y'a de quoi faire 

Certaines marques sont souvent plébicitées comme Synology (un peu cher) mais bien fait.
J'ai un faible pour les Netgear ReadyNas mais c'est perso.

A savoir, un NAS demandera de formater le disque avant utilisation alors inutile d'y mettre un disque qui contiens deja des données.

J'espere t'avoir éclairer ?


----------



## ElGringo13 (11 Janvier 2015)

Salut ! 

D'abord merci pour tes réponses ! 

Tu as répondu en partie à mes interrogations, mais le problème c'est que niveau informatique, surtout niveau hardware je n'ai pas les connaissances pour pouvoir choisir la solution boitier et disques durs séparément. C'est pourquoi je demandais si l'achat d'un WD My Cloud serait une solution envisageable et s'il n'existait pas des équivalents sur le marché. 

Quant à la sécurité, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait protéger le système WD par mot de passe, j'imagine que sur celui qu'on monte soi-même c'est pareil, mais est-ce que les NAS sont suffisamment sécurisés ? 

Par ailleurs une autre question, est-ce qu'un NAS peut servir de seedbox ?


----------



## kaos (11 Janvier 2015)

OUi les NAS peuvent faire un peu seedbox , ils ont tous un systeme P2P, tu charges ton torrent et ton NAS télécharge seul Ordinateur éteins.

Je dois bouger mais on continue cette conversation en fin d'apres midi et je serais plus precis.


----------



## ElGringo13 (11 Janvier 2015)

Pas de soucis je compte l'acheter ce mois ci mais il n'y a pas le feu, c'est deja gentil a toi de me consacrer du temps.
Moi meme je suis en pleins partiels de droit donc je risque de ne pas répondre rapidement cette semaine.


----------



## kaos (11 Janvier 2015)

Bon me revoici

Pour la sécurisation, c'est basé sur de la secu réseau, tu peux soit créer un mot de pass pour tout le monde ou des "profils" avec login et mot de pass et ça peut meme aller jusquà un cota de téléchargement ou d'upload. C'est tres simple a prendre en main .

Il faut bien te renseigner sur la nombre total de Terra qu'accepte le NAS, ceci est a la fois délimité par l'OS interne et par le nombre d'emplacement.

Mon Dlink était limité à 4TB max mais avec la mise a jour je peux mettre 2 disques de 3TB

Pour résumer avec un NAS tu peux avoir tes sauvegarde Tmachines, un serveur iTunes (tu met des albums dans un dossier spécial créer par le NAS et tous ceux qui ce connecte a ton reseau local auront un nouvel onglet dans itunes et liront en streaming local les albums.

Et bien sur le partage et la lecture directe de films / musiques etc ... pour tout le monde.
Tu pourras faire des dossiers sécurisés ou seul toi aurait accés.


Faut voir quel budget tu as, le marché de l'occasion est plutot sympa car un NAS se vends bien, y'a que les disques durs qui prenent de l'age, en général on trouve les boitiers vides, apres a toi de fouiner le net ou les boutiques pret de chez toi pour trouver les disques adaptés.

Comme je le disais dans un autre fil, j'ai mis un Western digital Green pour le stockage a long terme et un Hitachi 7200Tm pour la lecture/utilisation courante (les 7200Tmn permettent a l'aise de copier et lire en même temps)


Voici a quoi ressemble l'administration de mon NAS sous un navigateur






Voila ... si t'as d'autres questions ...


----------



## ElGringo13 (14 Janvier 2015)

Salut ! 
D'abord je m'excuse de revenir si tard, mais je termine mes exams demain et je n'ai pas de temps libre... 
Si j'ai bien vu c'est donc aussi une interface simple pour ce type de système, l'avantage certain c'est qu'avec les bons disques on peut avoir très vite une grosse capacité de stockage, mais du coup l'argument premier de mon achat sera le prix si ces deux systèmes se valent


----------



## kaos (14 Janvier 2015)

Tu es parti dans la bonne direction, Westerne digital / Dlink et Netgear font des NAS grand publique tres simple a mettre en place.

Comme je le disais les boitiers sont souvent vendus vide, tu met ensuite ce que tu veux dedans.

*Prends un 2 baies sans te poser de questions*  
les boitiers que tu vises font dans les 50 100 euros Max
à ça tu rajoutes 2 disques 70 euros pour 2TB
et t'as un putain de serveur pour 200 euros (j'ai compter large)

Moi j'ai 2Tb dans un Dlink 320 mais TimeMachine est sur un disque externe USB que je peux prendre avec moi en déplacement. 2TB c'est déjà beaucoup ! même pour moi qui suit un peu geek  mais j'ai quelques disques externes en plus ...

Mon NAS ne me sert qu'au stockage de films séries et musique en partage avec la fonction itunes serveur.

Pour Time Machine je te déconseille d'utiliser un disque entier du NAS ça serait dommage, le but de TM est de revenir dans le temps (rarement utilisé en fait sur plus d'une ou deux semaines) Personne ne va chercher un fichier qui à 6 mois sur TM

Donc une partition est envisageable, tu verras le temps venu.



Tu vas kiffer  parce qu&#8217;il y a un paquet de trucs que tu vas pouvoir faire apres ... si un pote passe chez toi, il pourra avoir accés a une partie ou tout le NAS suivant les droit d'administrations et prendre ou partager des truc s avec toi.

Plus le streaming local de films, de musique etc ...

Bref, le bonheur ...


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir, 

j'ai opté pour la LaCie CloudBox à 2To qui est branchée sur ma box Fibre SFR.
J'ai longuement hésité entre le MyCloud et la Cloudbox mais la balance s'est penchée lorsque j'ai trouvé la bonne affaire sur le refurb de LaCie.

Ces "Cloud" perso sont simples d'utilisation mais on est vite désenchanté lorsqu'on voit les débits de transfert en wifi : il suffit de s'éloigner de la box et de surfer sur le net pour avoir un transfert de plusieurs heures. 
Surtout lorsqu'on veut transférer des films HD de plus de 15Go, parce que oui, on s'habitue rapidement à la HD et aux gros Torrent avec la Fibre et une Box qui télécharge pour toi.

Ayant mon iMac loin de ma box, j'ai opté pour le câblage Ethernet (catégorie 5) pour relier mon ordinateur au réseau, finalement j'obtiens un débit de transfert raisonnable comparable à de l'USB2 voir plus.

Concernant la sécurité, il suffit d'être connecté à ta box pour pouvoir accéder aux données publics. On peut créer plusieurs comptes (jusqu'à 10 pour la CloudBox) avec mdp divisant la capacité du DD.

Finalement, bien que bénéficiant d'une grande capacité de stockage/partage, j'ai une utilisation très limitée de mon Cloud : 
- je préfère l'utilisation de DropBox ou Google Drive pour le partage des fichiers de cours avec mes amis pour utiliser le même support
- je préfère sauvegarder mes fichiers privés sur un support classique (DDE) relié à mon ordinateur car je n'aime pas l'idée que tout le monde puisse accéder à un support juste parce qu'il est connecté à mon wifi
- accéder à mes films stockés sur le CloudBox à partir de la Box TV de SFR
- téléchargement des films

Voilà mon retour d'expérience avec un Cloud perso.
bad


----------



## kaos (15 Janvier 2015)

Cool si tu as trouvé ton bonheur !

Malheureusement tu ne peux pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, le Cloud et une chose et le NAS en est une autre.

Dommage d'avoir choisi un NAS avec un seul disque  tu aurais du y reflechir a 2 fois....

Une chose a savoir, les ports des "Box" free orange etc ... sont un peu bridées.
Je te conseille de rajouter un Hub Gigabit  ça coute rien (10 à 25 euros), tu va direct voir la différence, surtout en wifi 

Fais tes grosses copies la nuit, le NAS c'est surtout utile (chez le grand publique) pour que toute la famille accède à la même bibliothèque de films et de musique .


Pour ton histoire de stockage Cloud regarde du coté de http://toutbox.fr c'est *Français* et *illimité* / avec bien sur la meme panoplie de sécurisation ( mot de pass / partage et invitation de dossiers collaborateurs / dossiers invisibles etc ...)
Du lourd !


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Janvier 2015)

Je ne regrette pas cet achat, vu le petit prix auquel j'ai payé pour avoir ce CloudBox. Ce boitier fait l'affaire, simple d'utilisation en ayant des parents novices en informatique, ils en sont pour le moment satisfaits.
Résidant en partie chez mes parents, je me vois mal m'imposer avec un gros NAS dans le salon 

Je jetterai un coup d'oeil à Toutbox.fr, mes amis et moi utilisons Drive pour nos projets à la fac


----------



## ElGringo13 (22 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir ! 
J'ai finalement opté hier pour le MyCloud 3To de chez WD, la meilleure solution je pense niveau qualité prix, je l'ai payé 159€ en magasin. 
Alors pour les vitesses de transfert je suis extrêmement satisfait, ayant la fibre 1Go tout est extrêmement fluide, même plus rapide qu'en USB3.0 ! 
Ensuite le DLNA fonctionne très bien avec ma télé samsung 4k, tout est fluide, se charge vite et les films gardent leur excellente qualité d'image. 
Néanmoins je me retrouve un peu désemparé, j'aimerais utiliser un dossier dédié pour une éventuelle seedbox mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Par ailleurs je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment accéder à mon cloud depuis l'application AcePlayer sur iPhone ou iPad par exemple lorsque je ne suis pas connecté à mon réseau, par exemple si je veux voir un film dans le bus, sachant qu'ils sont en mkv...

Quand vous dites que tous ceux qui se connectent en mon wifi peuvent accéder à mes données, vous parlez de l'accès au wifi sécurisé avec mot de passe ? De toute façon j'ai des dossiers privés qui ne sont accessibles qu'avec mes identifiants et mots de passe directement créés depuis le dashboard du Cloud.


----------



## kaos (22 Janvier 2015)

Pour ce qui est de la sécurité il s'agit de droit attribués a certains comptes

EX:
Tu fais un compte admin (login: Admin + Mot de pass)  pour toi avec tout les droits (lectire et ecriture sur tout les disques / Volumes / dossiers )
Pour les amis (login : Visiteur + mot de pass "2passage") avec seulement lecture sur tel ou tel dossier / volume
Et un compte pour tes enfants (Login Gamins + Mot de pass : salles gosses ) lecture uniquement sur le dossier films 

Suivant le fabriquant de ton NAS faut aller dans le menu "gestion de comptes"
En fait un "compte" ne signifie pas une personne mais une certaine utilisation avec les droits et restrictions qui vont avec.
Si pour tes pottes tu veux qu'ils aient acces qu'au dossier Films et musiques, tu fais un compte "Pottes" avec le mot de pass "Copain" et tu autorise l'accés à Films et musiques.

Tu capte le principe ?


Pour l’accès a tes fichiers de l’extérieur c'est une toute autre histoire et c'est pas facile a expliquer, certains fabricants de NAS proposent se service gratuit et simplifier.

Si tu veux connaitre le principe, regarde sur le net sur comment héberger un site ou un FTP chez soi, c'est le même principe.
Faut transformer ton IP internet en nom de domaine, aller sur ta box pour ouvrir les port concernant ces services ( FTP 20 et 21 ) (Web 80) etc ...


----------



## ElGringo13 (23 Janvier 2015)

Oui j'ai pu me débrouiller de ce côté là, en revanche pour ce qui est du FTP j'ai cru voir une option pour l'activer dans le dashboard mais je ne sais pas trop à quoi ça correspond, j'essaierais de me renseigner  

Merci en tout cas pour ta gentillesse et ta patience ^^


----------



## kaos (27 Janvier 2015)

Le transfert FTP est un peu Barbare et ne sert que dans de tres rares cas pour télécharger des fichiers de ton NAS lorsque tu es a l'extérieur, mais ça demande encore bien d'autres réglages dans ton routeur de Box etc ... Peu de chance que tu es besoin de ça .


----------



## ElGringo13 (27 Janvier 2015)

Oui j'imagine, de toute façon pour télécharger les fichiers du NAS j'ai l'application MyCloud qui me permet de le faire donc de ce côté là pas de soucis


----------



## GdB62 (7 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

  Nouveau sur le forum ... j'en appelle à vos bons conseils 

Mon réseau familiale :
  - une Livebox 2S (sagem) Orange avec un abonnement 'classique'
  - un PC windows XP relié en filaire à la box que j'ai complètement reformaté et ré installé XP. Il était (malgres Kaspersky) complètement 'vérolé' !
  - le PC portable de ma femme (windows 7) qui lui sert uniquement pour son travail (logiciel infirmier)
  - un Mac book pro (retina 13 + SSD de 256 Mo) que je me suis 'offert' pour remplacer mon vieux PC XP.

Mon besoin :
  - les 256 Mo de mon Mac sont insuffisants et j'ai besoin d'un stockage externe
  - le logiciel de ma femme a besoin de sauvegarder régulièrement sa BDD
  - partager le contenu de mon DD externe qui est pour l'instant branché sur le PC XP et qui contient :
      . ce que j'ai sauvegardé du PC XP que j'ai re formaté
      . quelques videos
      . sauvegarde de mes photos (le +++ important)
      . une grosse base de donnée musicale

Ce que je ne veux pas faire :
   - du téléchargement (torrent ...)
   - du partage en dehors du réseau familiale
   - je fais encore partie de ceux qui se méfient des Clouds et ...
   - je n'ai pas plus besoin que ça d'avoir accès à ces données autre part que de la maison.

--> J'ai, en fait, essentiellement besoin d'un système de sauvegarde dédié uniquement à notre réseau familiale.
Et pouvoir aussi assurer la pérennité de ces informations.

C'est pourquoi (mis à part le tarif que je trouve prohibitif) la solution Airport Time capsule + DD externe branché au cul du TC me semblait intéressante.
L'autre solution : Lacie Cloudbox n'assure pas la sauvegarde/duplication de son contenu.

Merci pour vos conseils ... 

bonne journée


----------



## kaos (9 Août 2015)

*Je te conseillerais un petit NAS vide* et tu choisis après tes disques durs a mettre dedans.
Les NAS contiennent tout les services et plus que ce que tu auras besoin.
Moi j'ai opté pour un Dlink 320 (49 Euros) avec 2X1 Tb (env 100 Euros)

*OU*
*
As tu réellement besoin de ce PC avec XP ?* Tu pourrais en faire un NAS avec une petite distribution prevue a cet effet comme Nas4free
 voici le topic que j'ai ouvert lors de ma découverte de cette solution que j'ai utilisé pour un Pc trouvé dans la rue 
http://forums.nas4free.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=9015&sid=d33cc0fd68228eec0c257d3ffdc0cb20


----------



## GdB62 (9 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> *Je te conseillerais un petit NAS vide* et tu choisis après tes disques durs a mettre dedans.
> Les NAS contiennent tout les services et plus que ce que tu auras besoin.
> Moi j'ai opté pour un Dlink 320 (49 Euros) avec 2X1 Tb (env 100 Euros)
> 
> ...




Merci pour cette réponse.
J'ai en effet toujours besoin du PC XP qui sert à la famille (mon fils entre autre) et de poste de consultation web pour tout le monde ... je ne prête plus mon MAC ... il est à MOI 
Le petit serveur NAS me semble une bonne solution.
Des réfs de DD à me conseiller ?
Le Dlink 320 + ses 2 DD ... facile à installer ? Je suis loin d'être un pro de ce type de manip !

Il existerait un Tuto pour ce type d'installation ?

d'avance merci

bonne soirée


----------



## kaos (10 Août 2015)

C'est une question de budget et de besoins, vous n’êtes pas nombreux donc pas besoin d'un truc haut de gamme car les prix grimpent très très vite.

Cependant je te conseille vivement un NAS avec 2 disques, tu comprendras pourquoi plus tard.

Au niveau des marques, *Synology* et *Qnap* sont dans les haut de gammes.
Les boitiers s’achètent vide ! faut compter entre 130 et 300 euros sans disques pour des modéles à 2 baies ( 2 emplacement )

Moi je n'avais pas le budget donc j'ai pris un Dlink 320 mais je te conseille le Dlink DNS 320*L* (plus de ram et plus gros processeur) que le 320, ils font super bien le job dans un environnement familial / idéal pour se faire la main car pas cher du tout.

_Bien sur on retrouve les services basiques, server web, server iTunes, time machine etc etc ....
je regarde tout mes films en streaming chez moi et ça consomme d’après les calculs trouvés sur le net environ 1.50 Eur / mois Maximum en restant allumé 24/7._

*Installation DLINK*
C'est super simple et Google est bourré de petits tutos.
*Astuces*
-Ne pas mettre de disques contenant des infos car il faut un formatage obligatoire.
-il faut configurer un disque l'un apres l'autre, donc on met pas les disques en même temps.

*Choix de HD*

Moi j'ai 1 HD de 7200 Tm de 1TB pour le disque d’accès quotidien (Toshiba je crois)
+ 1 WD green 1TB pour la sauvegarde.
Les WD green ne consomment pas beaucoup et sont très économiques.

Je n'achete plus de disques Maxtor, ils ont tendance a gratter avec le temps.


----------



## GdB62 (10 Août 2015)

merci pour ces infos.
Ce que j'ai oublié aussi, j'ai un TV connecté ... penses tu qu'il pourra lire les videos sur le NAS ?
... dernière question d'un néophite : cela correspond à quoi ce budget de 1.50€ / mois ?

bonne soirée


----------



## kaos (11 Août 2015)

Tu pourras bien sur lire ce que tu veux sur ta télé, de mémoire c'est le service *DLNA* mais je peux me tromper.
_N'ayant pas de télé chez moi ....  _

Pour le 1.50 Eur/mois c'est la conso électrique de mon DNS320 avec 2 disques durs si il est allumé non stop.
_Mais je l'éteins quand je pars travaillé _

J’espère t'avoir aidé à y voir plus clair.


----------



## kaos (11 Août 2015)

Un peu de lecture

http://www.plugngeek.net/test-d-link-dns-320-sharecenter-pulse-le-nas-a-petit-prix

http://www.bidouilles-numeriques.com/2013/01/21/d-link-dns-320l-le-nas-pour-tous-i/


Et une petite présentation des possibilités d'un NAS (Synology ou autres)


----------



## GdB62 (11 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Un peu de lecture
> 
> http://www.plugngeek.net/test-d-link-dns-320-sharecenter-pulse-le-nas-a-petit-prix
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

    Merci pour toutes ces infos ... 
Une dernière question qui peut te sembler idiote ... mon niveau 'réseau informatique' étant quasi nul : j'utilise une Livebox classique Orange. Au 'cul' de cette box, j'ai une prise ethernet réseau qui est utilisée par mon PC XP il me reste un 4eme port. Me faut il un Hub pour pouvoir connecter les 2 ? J'ai cru comprendre que le débit fourni par la Box pouvait être 'bridé' !

... et der des der  ... faut il définir qu'un seul poste comme administrateur du NAS ? Si c'est le cas vaut il mieux que j'installe le NAS avec mon Mac  ou du PC ?

merci et bonne soirée


----------



## kaos (12 Août 2015)

Effectivement les ports de "Box" ne sont pas réellement en Gigabits -MAIS- dans un cadre familiale et pour débuter je doute que tu t'en rendre vraiment compte / tu pourras faire face à ça plus tard avec un petit switch d'occasion plus tard mais sache que les NAS vers lesquels tu vas te diriger ont aussi des caractéristiques et des taux de transferts "Familiales" qui vont largement suffirent et satisfaire à vos besoins ....

Pour ce qui es de l'administration, peut importe puisque tout se fera a partir d'un navigateur avec un Login et un Password des lors, tu pourras administrer ton NAS a partir d'un Mac le Lundi, et d'un Pc le Mardi 

Il arrive parfois que certains constructeurs diffusent un petit logiciel pour aider au premiers réglages, et en général, ce logiciel est dispo  pour Mac et pour Pc / une fois fait, tu n'auras qu'a faire un Favoris dans ton navigateur pour accéder à l’interface d'administration, genre (192.168.0.20)

Voilà, n’hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions


----------



## Packcmoi (13 Août 2015)

Merci pour cette excellent poste qui m'a fait apprendre beaucoup de chose ;-). J'ai juste peur pour la connectique d'un NAS avec un smart tv, comment il faut faire ?
En tout cas merci beaucoup


----------



## kaos (13 Août 2015)

Ton "futur" NAS ira sur la box en Ethernet, ça c'est certains, apres, je laisse au plus calé sur tout ce qui est TV, te répondre  mais tous les NAS, du plus "familial au plus "Pro" possèdent les services nécessaire pour diffuser les médias sur la télé (suivant ta télé).

De toute façon, le NAS est devenu l'incontournable d'une maison, finit les multiples disques durs a brancher et débrancher, tout ceux qui font partie du réseau local accèdent aux fichiers (avec certains droits / quotas / accés / possibles) et ça que ce soit sur un smartphone / tablettes / ordis ou télé.

Et c'est franchement super cool !


----------



## Packcmoi (13 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Ton "futur" NAS ira sur la box en Ethernet, ça c'est certains, apres, je laisse au plus calé sur tout ce qui est TV, te répondre  mais tous les NAS, du plus "familial au plus "Pro" possèdent les services nécessaire pour diffuser les médias sur la télé (suivant ta télé).
> 
> De toute façon, le NAS est devenu l'incontournable d'une maison, finit les multiples disques durs a brancher et débrancher, tout ceux qui font partie du réseau local accèdent aux fichiers (avec certains droits / quotas / accés / possibles) et ça que ce soit sur un smartphone / tablettes / ordis ou télé.
> 
> Et c'est franchement super cool !


Merci de ta réponse je pense que je vais prendre un Synology DS215j avec deux disques WD Red WD20EFRX de 2 to (le tout est un bon choix ?) en tout cas merci beaucoup de tout ton aide dans ce poste ;-)


----------



## kaos (14 Août 2015)

C'est un très très bon choix ! malgré tout, je doute que tu ais réellement besoin de WD Red, mais bon si t'as le budget, fais toi plaisir  c'est du bon matos !

La capacité c'est a toi de voir, je ne sais pas ce que vous avez a stocker mais une chose est sure, plus un disque est gros et plus un crash engendre de pertes.

Moi j'ai 2Tb (2X1) contenant tout ce qui est Musique et Films + séries, c'est déjà énorme.
Mais les disques de 2TB sont un tres bon compromis rapport qualité prix.
je t'aurais plutot orienté vers les WD Green bien moins cher car la gamme RED est vraiment destinée au server Pro allumé 24/7.
A toi de voir, mais j'avoue que les WD RED sont costaud et vraiment optimisé pour les NAS.


----------



## kaos (14 Août 2015)

Aouch ! j'ai trouvé ça .... http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Nas-Serveur-QNAP-TS-239-Pro-II-HDD-2-To-/262003794515?hash=item3d00a4a253

Au cas ou


----------



## Packcmoi (14 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> C'est un très très bon choix ! malgré tout, je doute que tu ais réellement besoin de WD Red, mais bon si t'as le budget, fais toi plaisir  c'est du bon matos !
> 
> La capacité c'est a toi de voir, je ne sais pas ce que vous avez a stocker mais une chose est sure, plus un disque est gros et plus un crash engendre de pertes.
> 
> ...



Merci de ta réponse, mais tu parle que lorsque le disque crash, il y a beaucoup de perte. Mais je pense utiliser un disque dur pour stocker et l'autre disque dur fera une copie du premier disque dur au cas ou, bonne solution ? 
Mon NAS sera utiliser pour stocker toutes les series, films, et toute les vidéos gopro. Et il me servira pour pouvoir lire tout ça sur ma Smart TV ainsi quand je ne suis pas chez moi. 
Merci pour ta proposition sur ebay mais j'aime pas trop acheté du matériel électronique d'occasion, j'ai toujours peur d'avoir un problème avec^^.


----------



## kaos (14 Août 2015)

Ce que tu veux faire c'est du Raid 1 je crois, donc une copie mirroir d'un disque vers l'autre.
C'est assez sécurisé mais on perd 50% de la taille totale des disques, avec des WD RED, ça fait mal au C*L 

Je pense pas que ce soit utile de prendre des WD RED, ils sont 40% plus cher et dans un environnement familial, c'est tiré par les cheveux. Prends du Samsung ou Hitashi, c'est béton et moins cher.

Le top c'est le Raid 5, c'est 3 disques minimum (donc un NAS de 3 ou 4 baies )
Peut importe le disque qui tombe en panne puisque un systéme de parité est écris sur tous les disques, du coup si n'importe lequel tombe en panne, on change et les données sont reconstruites.

http://www.jmax-hardware.com/forum/index.php?topic=3360.0



Pour revenir au Qnap d'occasion, ces machines peuvent sortir un rapport SMART avec le nombre d'heure / allumage etc par disque, donc impossible d'avoir une embrouille / de plus, il y en à 2 a vendre, donc ça vient d'un pro ou d'une PME, ça vaut le coup de contacter le mec pour prendre la température je crois.


----------



## Packcmoi (14 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Ce que tu veux faire c'est du Raid 1 je crois, donc une copie mirroir d'un disque vers l'autre.
> C'est assez sécurisé mais on perd 50% de la taille totale des disques, avec des WD RED, ça fait mal au C*L
> 
> Je pense pas que ce soit utile de prendre des WD RED, ils sont 40% plus cher et dans un environnement familial, c'est tiré par les cheveux. Prends du Samsung ou Hitashi, c'est béton et moins cher.
> ...


Merci pour toute ces informations c'est super cool, et j'ai juste une question sur l'interface pour aller voir les fichiers du NAS comment ça fonctionne ? On est obligé d'aller sur internet ou il existe des teuc à télécharger en ayant une application ?


----------



## kaos (14 Août 2015)

En fait, pour tout ce qui est paramétrage, tu passeras par ton navigateur, tout simplement, en tapant l'adresse locale du NAS (genre 198.168.1.*10* ) en général une app est donnée pour parametrer l'adresse reseau et quelques parametres basique afin justement de s'y connecter.

C'est pareil pour tout les NAS, peut importe leur marque, seul l'interface et les caractéristiques changent.

Ensuite, et suivant les services que tu activeras ou pas sur celui ci, tu auras le nom de ton NAS qui apparaitras dans la barre latérale de ton Finder et tu feras "monter" les différents disques comme une clefs USB en fait. ça c'est pour ce qui est stockage de données.

Le Server itunes lui se manifesteras dans ton itunes, ou tu auras acces a un nouvel onglet avec le nom du NAS, tu auras auparavant activé ce service en disant / Tel dossier sur le NAS comporte de la musique, et a partir de ce moment là, toute la famille auras accés a la musique du NAS en plus de votre itunes basique.

Chaque service va se manifester différemment, et il y a des choses que je n'ai jamais utilisé aussi 

Les choses se compliquent si tu veux activer un server web ou un accés de l'extérieur, la faut paramétrer le routeur de ta box etc ...
mais tu te pencheras sur ça plus tard quand tu auras la bete en main  chaque chose en son temps.

Synology est tres répendu, regarde sur youtube, tu vas trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## GdB62 (14 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> C'est un très très bon choix ! malgré tout, je doute que tu ais réellement besoin de WD Red, mais bon si t'as le budget, fais toi plaisir  c'est du bon matos !
> 
> La capacité c'est a toi de voir, je ne sais pas ce que vous avez a stocker mais une chose est sure, plus un disque est gros et plus un crash engendre de pertes.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

   Moi aussi, tes bons conseils ! m'ont convaincu d'investir dans un NAS
Je vais donc partir sur un DLink 320L + 2 WD blue le tout en Raid 1 : là aussi, ton avis ?
En attendant bon WE
*WD Blue Disque dur interne (Bulk) Desktop Mainstream 1 To 3,5 pouces SATA 7200 RPM*


----------



## kaos (15 Août 2015)

Ben tu vas pleurer de bonheur et pour pas cher 

Tu vas kiffer le DNS 320L, j'ai envie de le prendre aussi et je pense le faire rapidement, j'ai un 320 basique, le L à nettement plus de ressources et de services sympas, nettement l'acces depuis l’extérieur / internet  , facilitant largement le Cloud perso etc ... Je crois que les DNS et nom de domaine passent d'uner certaine façon par Dlink mais j'ai jamais utilisé cette fonction.

Pour le RAID, ben c'est bien mais le ratio 1/2 (50%) est trop pour moi (je met 2TB et j'ai que 1TB de stockage, c'est la ratio 1/2 soit 50% de la somme totale des disques ajoutés ) donc moi je suis en Job / standars, c'est a dire 2 disques séparés de 1TB chacun.

En revanche, la gamme WD blue est prévue pour du Desktop internet, donc un poste qui sollicite de nombreux accès durant un temps donné / (en gros)
Il consomme un peu plus je crois.
Pour un NAS familial, le Green est plus conseillé d’après ce que j'ai lu, mais j'ai moi même un WD blue 250Go dans un NAS fais maison  et un WD green dan mon DNS320.


----------



## Packcmoi (16 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> En fait, pour tout ce qui est paramétrage, tu passeras par ton navigateur, tout simplement, en tapant l'adresse locale du NAS (genre 198.168.1.*10* ) en général une app est donnée pour parametrer l'adresse reseau et quelques parametres basique afin justement de s'y connecter.
> 
> C'est pareil pour tout les NAS, peut importe leur marque, seul l'interface et les caractéristiques changent.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup, c'est encore relativement obscur pour moi mais je pense que je vais pouvoir m'adapter rapidement ;-)


----------



## kaos (16 Août 2015)

C'est normal, mais tu verras, y'a rien d'insurmontable !

Et puis, y'aura toujours un copain pour t'aider sur le forum


----------



## Packcmoi (16 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> C'est normal, mais tu verras, y'a rien d'insurmontable !
> 
> Et puis, y'aura toujours un copain pour t'aider sur le forum


Oui merci grandement à toi. Si j'ai un problème je peux te demander conseil sur ce poste ?


----------



## kaos (17 Août 2015)

Bien sur, avec plaisir !


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2015)

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé un QNAP HS-210, pour avoir un NAS silencieux ?


----------



## kaos (17 Août 2015)

Je ne connaissais même pas ce modèle , effectivement, pas de ventilateur 

200 euros pour un pauvre chassie plastique, a ce prix on à un ReadyNAS 4 baies quand même ...


----------



## Packcmoi (17 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Bien sur, avec plaisir !


Merci beaucoup


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Je ne connaissais même pas ce modèle , effectivement, pas de ventilateur
> 
> 200 euros pour un pauvre chassie plastique, a ce prix on à un ReadyNAS 4 baies quand même ...




Le but c'est de ne pas avoir de bruit à domicile ... et aussi le moins de chauffe possible (c'est quand même un peu moins cher qu'un Mac Mini ...).


----------



## kaos (17 Août 2015)

Effectivement, lorsqu'on à pas le choix et que l'on doit disposer un NAS dans un salon, le bruit est un facteur important.
Mais, je me demande alors pourquoi les autres constructeurs mettent un ventilateur ? La chaleur est un facteur important d'usure pour un HD.
D'autant plus dans le cas d'une utilisation multimédia (video streaming local etc)

01-La ventilation d'un NAS est réglable et celle ci ne se déclenche qu'au besoin.
02-Les ventilateurs posés sont standars, il est alors facile d'en mettre un de meilleur qualité si besoin.

Pour du stockage occasionnel / sauvegardes, pourquoi pas un modèle sans ventilation mais je suis perplexe.


Sur mon DNS320, j'ai changé le ventilateur pour un Noctuna

Tout ça pour dire que pour 200 euros, je prendrais sans hésiter un ReadyNAS 4 baies, permettant *une grappe Raid5* et la, tip top moumoutte  Impossible de perdre des données.







_Ce type de RAID segmente les fichiers et les écrit sur les différents disques avec une parité pour chacun. Le RAID 5 combine la méthode du volume agrégé par bandes (striping) à une parité répartie.
Ce système a besoin de 3 HDD minimum et de même la taille._
* 
Avantage:*

Performances en lecture aussi élevées qu'en RAID 0 et sécurité accrue
surcout minimal (capacité totale de n-1 disques sur un total de n disques)
*Inconvénient:*

Légère pénalité en écriture du fait du calcul de la parité
minimum de 3 disques


----------



## lineakd (17 Août 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Effectivement, lorsqu'on à pas le choix et que l'on doit disposer un NAS dans un salon, le bruit est un facteur important.


@kaos, j'ai utilisé un ds210j pendant cinq ans dans un salon, 24/24H et aucune gène dut au bruit du ventilateur ainsi qu'aucune panne. J'ai simplement changé les deux disques durs de 1 go en 2 go (wd green), il y a 3 ans.
En début d'année, je me suis fait plaisir en cassant ma tirelire et j'ai pris le ds415+ avec 4 wd red. Depuis, je suis dans un autre monde...
Et merci pour les liens!


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2015)

T'inquiète, je connais un peu la technologie en stockage et en systèmes RAID, je suis admin-sys sur serveurs AIX/Linux/HP-UX/Solaris. Ce sont plutôt les produits grand public que je ne connais pas trop ... (ce ne sont pas les mêmes besoins et les mêmes services, le DLNA ne sert pas à grand chose avec Oracle, WebLogix, Tuxedo, Networker et cie  )

Bref je veux juste stocker mes enregistrements EyeTV ré-encodé avec Handbrake et qu'ils soient dispo sur mon réseau ou justement lisible en DLNA (pas besoin de RAID 5 pour ça). Le tout dans un petit format silencieux et économe. C'est pour ça que j'étais tombé sur ce boitier (qui a en fait un simple processeur Marvell qui ne consomme rien, et comme c'est du stockage pas besoin de CPU puissant). Mais je ne sais pas si les concurrents ont des équivalents. Et QTS a l'air sympa aussi.

Je pourrais utiliser un vieux MacMini C2D mais j'aurais l'impression de gâcher OS X pour un usage aussi simple ...


----------



## lineakd (17 Août 2015)

@melaure, dans un disque dur branché sur ta box ou directement dans le disque dur de ta box. 
Il existe aussi quelques disques durs wifi que beaucoup d'utilisateurs se servent sur leurs "idevices".
Sinon le eds14 mais le prix est ...


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2015)

Je préfère qu'il soit sur la partie Ethernet de mon réseau. Et franchement le partage et l'interface de la livebox ne sont pas terrible comparé à ce que j'ai vu de QTS 4.1. Si plus tard je veux quelques fonctionnalités supplémentaires, c'est bien d'avoir un OS plus moderne et complet. Je pense pas qu'on puisse comparer l'embarqué de QNAP, Synology ou Dlink à une livebox


----------



## lineakd (17 Août 2015)

@melaure, une livebox... Oh le malheureux!


----------



## kaos (18 Août 2015)

@melaure 

L'idée de ton mac Mini est pas si bête et une distribution NAS avec quelques services ajoutés comme PLEX pourrait t'eviter l'encodage et les vidéos seraient transcodées a la volée suivant le support de lecture (télé jusqu'a 4K / iPad etc ...

Les avantages

1-Gratuit, tu as déjà le MacMini
2-Possibilité de faire machine arriére si ça te plait pas.
3-Le M.mini est plutot beau et économe en énergie.
4-Tu viendras pas nous poser des questions sur SSH hein ? LOL

Bref, pour en revenir a ces NAS sa


----------



## kaos (18 Août 2015)

@melaure

L'idée de ton mac Mini est pas si bête et une distribution NAS avec quelques services ajoutés comme PLEX pourrait t’éviter l'encodage avec Handbrake et les celles ci seraient transcodées a la volée suivant le support de lecture (télé jusqu'a 4K / iPad etc ...

*Les avantages*

1-Gratuit, tu as déjà le MacMini
2-Possibilité de faire machine arrière si ça te plait pas (ou en attendant de trouver ce que tu veux)
3-Le M.mini est plutôt beau et économe en énergie.
4-Tu viendras pas nous poser des questions sur SSH hein ? LOL

*Inconvéniens*

Le Macmini est encore un peu récent pour être transformé en NAS sauf si tu veux le dédié à la vidéo ou la faut de la puissance.

Le prix ! 200 euros le boitier + 2TB par disque soit 80 euros *X 2* = 160 euros
_*360 euros / 4TB*_

--------------------------------------


_ Je vais suivre ce fil avec la plus grande attention, je ne connaissais pas du tout ces solutions NAs sans ventilation, je suis curieux de voir ce que ça donne._

Ta livebox a t elle du vrai Gigabits ? A mon avis il va te falloir un switch gigabits


---------------------------------------
*J'avoue qu'il a l'air bluffant !*

Il permet méme la virtualisation pour les modèles de + de 2Gb de Ram

Sinon voici un test de Korben du HS251 de Qnap
http://korben.info/test-nas-qnap-hs-251.html


----------



## lineakd (18 Août 2015)

@kaos, celui-ci, est la gamme au-dessus que le hs210 avec en plus des ports hdmi.



melaure a dit:


> je veux juste stocker mes enregistrements EyeTV ré-encodé avec Handbrake


@melaure, certains nas peuvent transcoder les fichiers directement et même d'enregistrer les émissions tv sur les nas.


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2015)

Pour l'instant ma télé c'est un iMac 27 avec un dongle EyeTV  Un jour je finirais par me prendre une bonne Sony, mais je repousse toujours ... 

Bref je ré-encode direct dessus et je stock sur un gros RAID 1 FW. Je pourrais partager le RAID sur le réseau, mais il n'est pas assez silencieux pour le faire tourner en permanence 

Merci pour les conseils, en effet le mac mini C2D est au moins aussi puissant que les boitiers dont on parle. Reste à voir ce qu'on a comme solution NAS dessus. Coté conso c'est peut-être plus que le HS-210 et surtout les DD sont limités à 2 Go.

Par contre oui Livebox 2 donc pas de gigabit. Pour un ou deux flux vidéo ça devrait suffir (pas encore de 4K). Je passerais en version 3 si besoin.


----------



## Shervane (14 Novembre 2015)

Et un NAS DS415+ ... ? Avec Plex...


----------



## lineakd (14 Novembre 2015)

@Shervane, c'est une bombe ce petit nas mais pas de prise hdmi chez synology.


----------



## Ardienn (17 Novembre 2015)

Salut, j'ai une petite question d'ordre pratique. 

Combien de temps ça prend, environ, d'envoyer en wifi un fichier de 5 gigas sur le NAS depuis l'ordi ?


----------



## lineakd (18 Novembre 2015)

@Ardienn, dépend de ton réseau wifi maison ou extérieur.


----------



## kaos (18 Novembre 2015)

Il faut aussi que le NAS soit relié en Gigabits a la box (toutes les box n'ont pas un vrai gigabits ) , cela dépend aussi de ta carte wifi cela va de soi ...

-Pour résumer-

Giga Ethernet: 125 Mo/s
Fast Ethernet: 12,5 Mo/s
Ethernet: 1,25 Mo/s


WiMAX m
IEEE 802.16m: 125 Mo/s

Wifi ac 900: 112,5 Mo/s
Wifi ac 450: 56,25 Mo/s
Wifi ac 430: 53,75 Mo/s
Wifi n 450: 56,25 Mo/s
Wifi n 300: 37,5 Mo/s
Wifi n 150: 18,75 Mo/s
Wifi g: 6,75 Mo/s
Wifi b: 1,375 Mo/s

Ces taux sont théoriques et rarement atteins.
Disons qu'*en moyenne* avec un NAS correct tu peux tabler sur du 50 Mo/s Max en wifi. (je ne connais pas les caractéristiques du NAS cité plus haut si c'est de celui ci dont il est question ? )


----------



## Ardienn (18 Novembre 2015)

Merci bien !! Pas trop mal, ça peut valoir le coup.


----------



## kaos (18 Novembre 2015)

D’expérience je déconseille l'utilisation du wifi pour les gros fichiers, c'est cool pour lire un film ou de la musique venant du NAS ou laisser faire une sauvegarde pendant la nuit, mais l'utilisation prends toute son ampleur lorsqu'on es en Ethernet, de toute façon, les NAS sont reliés par câble a nos BOX's, le choix câble VS wifi se fait donc avec l'ordinateur.

Et comme toujours, l'important c'est d'avoir le choix  t'es dans ton salon en mode nomade (donc wifi) ou sur ton bureau (avec câble)

En tout cas je suis un fervent défenseur des NAS, une fois qu'on branche ça sur nos Box, les choses deviennent comment dire ... plus bandantes


----------



## Shervane (25 Novembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Shervane, c'est une bombe ce petit nas mais pas de prise hdmi chez synology.



Je sais mais cela ne me dérange pas car relié à la box et à l'Apple TV4 ... 
Je viens aussi de voir mais en 2 baies un 716+ ... Il n'y a aucun test encore ... Mais sa conso est divisé par 2 par rapport au 415+ et il a le nouveau système de fichier ... Du coup j'hésite... DSM 6 ramène le nouveau système de fichier ou pas !?


----------



## lineakd (25 Novembre 2015)

@Shervane, oui, il arrive sur le dsm 6.0. 
Je n'ai pas assez attendu le ds71x+ car je l'attendais en début d'année 2015 et pas en fin. J'ai donc pris le ds415+.
Ils sont bien les versions ds7xx+, en plus celui-là permet le chiffrement et transcodage mais il n'a que deux disques durs.


----------



## daffyb (25 Novembre 2015)

Sur mon DS415Play avec 3 disques en hsr1 je monte à 115Mo/s en Gigabit.
Le Mac et le NAS sont connecté à un Switch Cisco : http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B007VTZ0TE
Sur le Switch, j'ai :
2 Mac,
1 Nas,
1 imprimante,
1 Freebox révolution (avec Wifi désactivé, faisant office de routeur internet et serveur DHCP)
1 TimeCapsule (faisant office de Routeur Wifi)


----------



## Shervane (26 Novembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Shervane, oui, il arrive sur le dsm 6.0.
> Je n'ai pas assez attendu le ds71x+ car je l'attendais en début d'année 2015 et pas en fin. J'ai donc pris le ds415+.
> Ils sont bien les versions ds7xx+, en plus celui-là permet le chiffrement et transcodage mais il n'a que deux disques durs.



Donc tu en es globalement satisfait... 
Le transcodage je m'en tape j'ai un Mac Pro, mdr il faut qu'il serve à quelque chose encore ... Et la 4K le temps qu'elle s'installe réellement hein ... Faudrait déjà que je change de télé lol
Je crois que je vais quand même craquer pour le 415+ ... Car oui 4 dd ... Dont j'aurais l'utilité a termes... Mais je commencerais avec un ou deux d'abord ... 
Comme le 416 vient de sortir j'ai juste peur de me retrouver avec un 415+ juste avant la sortie du 416+ ... Mais zéro info là dessus


----------



## lineakd (26 Novembre 2015)

@Shervane, je crois que les + n'apparaissent pas tous les ans, me semble-t-il.
Je me suis simplement  service du support de synology pour vérifier mais je ne suis pas sur.
L'avant dernier était le ds412+ mais il eu aussi le ds411+ mais il n'a eu pas de 10; de 13 ou de 14.

Tu aussi partir sur le ds716+ puis ajouter des dx plus tard mais les petites capacités date de 2013 mais comme le ds716+ vient de sortir peut-être que les nouvelles versions ds216 ou ds516 arrivent.


----------



## Shervane (27 Novembre 2015)

Le ds216 est sortie une collègue l'achète la ...


----------



## lineakd (27 Novembre 2015)

Shervane a dit:


> Le ds216 est sortie une collègue l'achète la ...


@Shervane, oups, une erreur de ma part. Je voulais ecrire dx216 et dx516.
Ce sont des unités d'expansions.


----------



## Shervane (27 Novembre 2015)

Et zut y en a pas pour le 415 

C'est intéressant ces unités d'expansion


----------



## Shervane (28 Novembre 2015)

Par contre vu le prix du 716+ par rapport au 415+ (20€) je vais voir à la Fnac si le 415+ est dispo et je le prends ...


----------



## daffyb (28 Novembre 2015)

en comparaison, il est sûr que, mis à part pour le transcodage (et encore), le ds415+ est plus intéressant que le ds716+
J'ai un ds415Play qui est aussi bien (mais, je pense, moins pérenne car avec un atom 32 bits) mais 100€ de mois que le ds415+
Vu l'évolution des technos informatiques, dans 5 ans ça aura encore bien bougé donc il sera temps de se reposer la question.


----------



## Shervane (28 Novembre 2015)

Le 415+ est 64bits effectivement 
Je mange et j'y go 
Dans 5 ans on espère que la 4K sera un vrai standard et non un effet commercial comme maintenant...


----------



## Shervane (28 Novembre 2015)

Je l'ai


----------



## daffyb (28 Novembre 2015)

Shervane a dit:


> Je l'ai


amuse toi bien ! et ne fais pas de formatage de sécurité au risque de briquer tes HD (c'est ce qu'il m'est arrivé sur des WD Red).
Apparemment, le nas envoie une commande de verrouillage le temps du formatage et n'envoie pas de commande de déverrouillage une fois la commande réalisée.

La solution que j'avais trouvée (j'ai failli renvoyer mes HD qui avaient 3 jours )
http://forum.synology.com/enu/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=93103


----------



## kaos (28 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Sur mon DS415Play avec 3 disques en hsr1 je monte à 115Mo/s en Gigabit.



ça frise l' excès de vitesse ! 115 Mo/s Aouch ! Pense a Attacher ta ceinture bonhomme 
j'ai jamais dépassé les 60/80 Mo/s et je trouve déja que ça bombarde !


----------



## daffyb (28 Novembre 2015)

kaos a dit:


> ça frise l' excès de vitesse ! 115 Mo/s Aouch ! Pense a Attacher ta ceinture bonhomme
> j'ai jamais dépassé les 60/80 Mo/s et je trouve déja que ça bombarde !


Ah ouais ? Faut que je refasse des mesures alors. P'tête que je m'as gouré


----------



## Shervane (29 Novembre 2015)

Hé bé Plex est gourmand est lent wahou le jour est la nuit entre mon Mac Pro (2006) et le NAS ...


----------



## daffyb (29 Novembre 2015)

Tu compares un atom avec du xeon. Ne sois pas surpris !


----------



## Shervane (29 Novembre 2015)

Oui mais la wahou la différence est astronomique... Le moindre truc prends 100% du temps cpu 4 cœurs alors que sur mon Mac Pro de 2006 4 cœurs aussi Ben ... 2% ... Soit Plex est pas optimisé pour les NAS soit y a un gouffre entre les procs de 2006 xeon et atom de 2015 ... Bref c'est surprenant... Mon Mac Pro n'est pas hasbeen mdr ... 
Par contre déçu que le NAS ne supporte pas la lecture et l'écriture simultanément ça me saccade les vidéos ... Si je copie pas dessus c'est nickel ... Sans doute aussi le fait que je n'ai qu'un disque pour l'instant ... Quant j'aurais le second j'espère que les flux ne se perturberons pas ... Est ce le cas ? 
Et autre problème je n'arrive pas à y accéder de l'extérieur malgré le dns synology ... Une idée ?


----------



## lineakd (29 Novembre 2015)

@Shervane, ta box qui bloque certains ports d'accès à ton nas.
As tu essayé l'app nastify sur l'Apple tv pour accéder à ton nas?


----------



## Shervane (29 Novembre 2015)

J'utilise Plex sur Apple TV 4 et ça marche depuis le début 
C'est l'accès depuis l'extérieur qui ne fonctionnait pas ... Je viens juste de réussir mais comme je suis en interne je me méfie ... Je verrais si ça fonctionne vraiment demain du taff ... Accès direct et partage de dossiers


----------



## kaos (29 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Ah ouais ? Faut que je refasse des mesures alors. P'tête que je m'as gouré



C'est quoi ton NAS ?


----------



## Kyzako (30 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à l'article de MacG hier concernant les Nas, je commence à m'y intéresser, et j'aurais donc quelques questions pour savoir quel modèle choisir.

Donc voilà, avec ce dernier, j'aimerais faire diverses choses :
- Avoir accès sur le Mac, l'iPad, l'iPhone et l'Apple Tv 3 au contenu intégré (principalement films de toutes sortes de formats (certains nécessitants des logiciels spécifiques sur l'iPad et l'iPhone)),
- Pouvoir stocker toutes mes bibliothèques de musiques et films,
- M'en servir comme seedbox,
- Y avoir accès à distance (hors de chez moi),
- "Simple" d'utilisation,
- Pas trop bruyant (la box est dans la pièce principale),
- Et que je ne sois pas obligé d'y laisser un bras pour l'acquérir x)

Je précise que je ne suis pas un as dans ce domaine, mais que logiquement je comprends vite. J'ajoute aussi que je suis fibré Orange (500mbits théoriques), et que j'ai donc la livebox Play.

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un prend le temps de m'aider 

Kyzako


----------



## daffyb (30 Novembre 2015)

kaos a dit:


> C'est quoi ton NAS ?


c'est un DS415Play avec actuellement 3 disques en raid SHR
baie 1 : Hitachi Deskstar 7K4000 - 4To SATA III 64Mo (7200tr/min)
baie 2 : Western Digital - 3To SATA III 64Mo (WD Red)  (5400tr/min)
baie 3 : Western Digital - 3To SATA III 64Mo (WD Red)  (5400tr/min)
baie 4 : (vide) mais il y aura à terme un Seagate 4TO (7200tr/min) quand je changerais de Mac pour un iMac 4k Skylake (quand il sortira )


----------



## kaos (30 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> c'est un DS415Play avec actuellement 3 disques en raid SHR
> baie 1 : Hitachi Deskstar 7K4000 - 4To SATA III 64Mo (7200tr/min)
> baie 2 : Western Digital - 3To SATA III 64Mo (WD Red)  (5400tr/min)
> baie 3 : Western Digital - 3To SATA III 64Mo (WD Red)  (5400tr/min)
> baie 4 : (vide) mais il y aura à terme un Seagate 4TO (7200tr/min) quand je changerais de Mac pour un iMac 4k Skylake (quand il sortira )



Belle bête


----------



## CKJBeOS (30 Novembre 2015)

Apple TV 4 + Infuse + Lecteur Blue-ray LG + iphone/ipad et Infuse (Pro)
le tout accède a mon QNAP TS-231 avec 2 x  DD 3To serie RED pour NAS.
Silencieux rapide et simple a gérer.
Aucun conversion de film nécessaire, suffit de les copier dans le répertoire du serveur utilisé par TwonkyMedia (serveur DLNA intégré) et play c'est tout... rien de plus simple


----------



## kaos (30 Novembre 2015)

Kyzako a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Suite à l'article de MacG hier concernant les Nas, je commence à m'y intéresser, et j'aurais donc quelques questions pour savoir quel modèle choisir.
> 
> ...




Hello,

Ton envie est totalement louable !
Tout ce que tu veux faire est faisable avec n'importe quel NAS, peut importe la gamme.

1-Le premier conseil que je te donnerais c'est un NAS à 2 baies (donc 2 disques) cela permet de séparer les datas et gagner en accés (toi tu lis un film venant du disque 1 pendant que ta femme écoute la musique venant du disque 2)
_Je simplifie hein _

2-L'accés a tes données de 'extérieur devra attendre que tu ai en main la bete (3/4 jours) car il te faudra quelques notions réseau mais rien de compliqué, nous reviendrons la dessus plus tard.

3-Au sujet financier.
Un NAS vide coute de 80 à 200 euros vide et il faudra rajouter à ça 2 HD.

Dans les premiers prix je te conseille le *DNS 320L* qu'on trouve d'occasion à 60 euros (sans disque). C'est le premier que j'ai acheté et c'est une petite bombe 

Il y à aussi les *Synology* , et là y' en à un paquet ... en règle général je te conseillerais un NAS avec un processeur de 800Mhz à 1ghtz minimum avec 256 de Ram mini, cela impacteras le nombre de services que tu peux activer et le nombre de connections sur le NAS.

Regarde leur série "*J*" https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/products/


-Il y aussi les NAS sans ventilations, cité en début de ce fil si je ne me trompe pas.
Ils sont tout plat et prévus pour aller dans un salon et orienté multimédia (diffusion de films etc ...) je ne connais pas ces produits mais ça à l'air vraiment bien.


N'hésite pas a regarder les sites d'occasion bien connus, tu y trouveras ton bonheur !


----------



## Shervane (30 Novembre 2015)

Perso j'ai depuis 2 jours un DS415+ et je fait tout ce que tu demande ... Et je confirme la partie réseau faut la faire au calme  et un peu de temps mais ça va j'ai connu pire ...


----------



## Shervane (1 Décembre 2015)

Question con existe-il un programme ou un shell pour renommer en masse des fichiers ? C'est pour les photos par exemples


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2015)

Shervane a dit:


> Question con existe-il un programme ou un shell pour renommer en masse des fichiers ? C'est pour les photos par exemples




Bien sur ! soit tu la joue barbare en ligne de commande mais perso j'utilise "NameChanger"
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/21516/namechanger


----------



## Shervane (1 Décembre 2015)

Ah non pas sur le Mac sur le NAS ... Sur le Mac j'ai renammer perso


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2015)

Le NAS ne peux renommer, tu le fait avec renamer a partir de ton Mac


----------



## Shervane (1 Décembre 2015)

Ah merde c'est dommage ... Car tu n'a pas toujours un ordi sous la main ... Et souvent les noms sont identiques d'un iPhone ou iPad


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Le NAS ne peux renommer, tu le fait avec renamer a partir de ton Mac


ah ben si, le NAS peut renommer !
Pour renommer en masse, il doit être possible d'écrire un script (demander aux dieux de la ligne de commande ))
Tu te connectes en SSH à ton NAS (activer le compte admin pour ça)

```
ssh root@ip_du_nas
```
Mot de passe admin principal.
Tu navigues dans le disque et tu fais un

```
mv old_name.jpg new_name.jpg
```


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2015)

exemple vu là :
http://blog.julien.org/2013/07/mass-rename-on-synology.html

Tu veux faire quoi comme renommage ?


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2015)

Shervane a dit:


> Et souvent les noms sont identiques d'un iPhone ou iPad


Tu peux aussi renommer avec l'app ds file


----------



## Shervane (1 Décembre 2015)

C'est surtout pour les photos genre tu en a 6000 de l'iPhone A et 3000 de l'iPhone B et 1000 de l'iPad et comme iOS nomme toutes les photos pareil tu te retrouve dans le caca sur le NAS ... 
L'app DSFile renomme en masse ?!


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2015)

Shervane a dit:


> C'est surtout pour les photos genre tu en a 6000 de l'iPhone A et 3000 de l'iPhone B et 1000 de l'iPad et comme iOS nomme toutes les photos pareil tu te retrouve dans le caca sur le NAS ...
> L'app DSFile renomme en masse ?!


non 
Mais comme je n'avais pas compris ta question.
Tu pourrais détailler ton problème plus précisément ?
Tu passes bien par un ordinateur pour décharger tes photos non ? il suffit de les renommer avant upload sur le NAS


----------



## Shervane (1 Décembre 2015)

Justement plus du tout vu que je peux décharger directement via DSFile les photos dedans ... (Ok faut une bonne connexion mais je suis à 80% en wifi selon l'endroit) 
Par contre la ou ça commence à coincer c'est sur les noms des photos ... IOS nomme les photos img_0001.jpg et incrémente jusqu'à 9999 puis fait img_0001 1.jpg en interne la ca va mais c'est pareil d'un iPhone ou iPad donc tu as le meme nom pour des photos différentes sur des appareils différents... Et quant tu veux mettre tout ce beau monde ensemble c'est le bordel ... Vu que via DSFile il te demande pas si tu veux garder ou pas les 2 ... Il écrase basta ...


----------



## sixuN60 (2 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je me permets de vous poser une question relative au NAS, vu que le sujet s'y prête :

Faut il privilégier un NAS avec disque dur intégré ou un NAS vide et y mettre des disque durs indépendants?


----------



## kaos (3 Décembre 2015)

Ok je capte ce que tu veux faire ... 
C'est pas dans mes compétences


sixuN60 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je me permets de vous poser une question relative au NAS, vu que le sujet s'y prête :
> Faut il privilégier un NAS avec disque dur intégré ou un NAS vide et y mettre des disque durs indépendants?




Kiff Kiff !

Si tu vois un NAS avec disque de bonne marque à un prix qui te conviens fonce.

Bien sur, tu vas avoir des réponses ou on va te conseiller des disques "W Red"  ce qui est inutile pour un usage amateur vue que les NAS embarquent une chié de script d'économie d'énergie et de veille du disque, le taux de panne est donc tres faible par rapport a un ordinateur qui tourne régulièrement.

Idem pour la vitesse des disques, en usage familial la différence n'est pas visible, si pour un prix correct tu peux mettre du 7200Tm vas y, ils consomment moins et sont moins bruyants.

Libre a toi de comparer et calculer le prix de reviens des disques avec le site "Ruemontgalet" 

Les NAS ont tous un système de montage très simple et souvent sans outils pour le montage des disques.
Il est parfoit voir souvent recommander de prendre 2 marques différentes dans un NAS afin d'éviter la panne provenant de "la mauvaise série" (ce que j'ai fais sans le vouloir)


----------



## Shervane (3 Décembre 2015)

Bon j'ai horreur de la ligne de commande [emoji23] sans doute traumatisé dans ma jeunesse LOL
Et je ne trouve pas de script via l'utilisateur lambda.
Bizarre que syno n'y est pas songé vu l'explosion des médias depuis 5 ans ...  
Je vais faire comme avant tans pis ce sera hyper long ... Décharger sur un Mac et renommer en masse via Renamer puis transférer sur le NAS ...
Bref sur ce point je n'ai pas progresser dommage ... Quant tu as 12 personnes et 50 chantiers ... Et que la photo est une preuve juridique ...


----------



## Shervane (3 Décembre 2015)

Bizarre que meme sur ordi tu ne puisse pas renommer automatiquement un fichier avec incrémentation ... Pourtant logique ...


----------



## Kyzako (3 Décembre 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Ton envie est totalement louable !
> Tout ce que tu veux faire est faisable avec n'importe quel NAS, peut importe la gamme.
> ...




Merci pour ta réponse complète, et désolé de répondre que maintenant, je n'avais pas été notifié de ton message :/

1) concernant le système à 2 baies, tu stipules que de cette manière je peux regarder un film avec l'un des disques, et une autre personne peut écouter des musiques sur l'autre, ça signifie que si 2 personnes différentes veulent prendre un film sur le même disque, ça ne fonctionne pas ?

2) d'accord, de toute façon ce n'est pas le plus urgent, c'est plus un "gadget" si jamais j'ai besoin, en sachant qu'il faut une bonne connexion à l'endroit où je voudrais télécharger les fichiers. 

3) d'accord, ça va c'est quand même dans les finances du coup 
D'ailleurs, ce sont des disques spéciaux qu'il faut ?

Par contre, les performances de ce genre je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais d'accord je te suis ^^' 

Et oui j'ai lu pour les Nas sans ventilation, ça a l'air sympathique aussi 

Par contre, petit plus, je ne sais pas si je peux détailler ici, mais ce système ne dérange pas pour l'upload et le download de torrent tout en lisant un film (par exemple) ?

Merci encore à toi


----------



## lineakd (3 Décembre 2015)

@Shervane, est ce qu'en créant des dossiers dans l'app dsfile pour chaque appareil et pour chaque chantier te conviendrait?


----------



## Shervane (3 Décembre 2015)

C'est ce que je fait (faisait sur le Mac) ... Mais selon la personne qui y était ou pas on change d'iPhone donc la numérotation ne suit pas forcément et y a de gros risque d'écrasement de fichiers ... 
Bref c'est un point qui reste en suspends je continuerai donc comme avant sur le Mac puis transfert sur le NAS tans pis ... C'était pratique DSFile sur le papier ... 
Sinon via Automator est il possible selon le dossier concerné de renommer les nouveaux fichiers ? 
C.-à-d. Dossier 1 contient déjà 500 photos et on en rajoute 50 par exemple et via un script le système incrémente les nouveaux fichiers par rapports aux existant ?


----------



## kasimodem (3 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

A noter que si vous passez par DS Photo, l'option de sauvegarde automatique intégrée propose bien de garder le nom des fichiers d'origine et fait bien de l'incrémentation en cas de conflit de nom (img001.jpg, img001 1.jpg,...).
Cela implique par contre d'installer le paquet Photo Station sur le Syno et de le paramétrer un peu, mais c'est abordable et il y a une bonne aide en ligne.


----------



## kaos (4 Décembre 2015)

Kyzako a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse complète, et désolé de répondre que maintenant, je n'avais pas été notifié de ton message :/
> 
> 1) concernant le système à 2 baies, tu stipules que de cette manière je peux regarder un film avec l'un des disques, et une autre personne peut écouter des musiques sur l'autre, ça signifie que si 2 personnes différentes veulent prendre un film sur le même disque, ça ne fonctionne pas ?
> 
> ...



Ne t’inquiète pas, n'importe quel NAS même d’entrée de gamme peut encaisser une bonne dizaine de connexion haut la main !
Tu peux donc faire du torrent avec ton NAS, une sauvegarde Time machine et regarder un film


----------



## Kyzako (4 Décembre 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Ne t’inquiète pas, n'importe quel NAS même d’entrée de gamme peut encaisser une bonne dizaine de connexion haut la main !
> Tu peux donc faire du torrent avec ton NAS, une sauvegarde Time machine et regarder un film



Ah super, merci pour ta réponse 

Pour les disques durs à l'intérieur, ce sont des spécifiques ? Il y en a des plus rapides que d'autres ?
Les SSD sont ils compatible ou ce sont des "anciens" disques durs ?

Merci


----------



## Shervane (4 Décembre 2015)

J'ai trouver ... Ca s'appel filelog  
Ou dans DSphoto?


----------



## lineakd (4 Décembre 2015)

@Shervane, qu'as tu trouvé?


----------



## kaos (4 Décembre 2015)

Kyzako a dit:


> Ah super, merci pour ta réponse
> 
> Pour les disques durs à l'intérieur, ce sont des spécifiques ? Il y en a des plus rapides que d'autres ?
> Les SSD sont ils compatible ou ce sont des "anciens" disques durs ?
> ...




Personne ne met de SSD dans un NAS  
Les NAS actuels utilisent de simples HD sata , et puis au bout c'est un cable éthernet en gigabit soit 125Mo/s alors un SSD à 400Mo/s ne serivirait pas a grand chose.

il y a des HD spécifique pour les Gros NAS d'entreprise "WD red" qui sont 30 à 40% plus cher, complétement inutile pour un particulier ! 

On trouve de nombreux comparatifs e disques dur sur le net / dans les NAS beaucoup mettent des "WD green" franchement te prend pas trop la tete la dessus, c'est plus du tuning


----------



## lineakd (4 Décembre 2015)

@kaos, il n'aura plus de Green chez wd.


> Les fonctionnalités des disques durs WD Green restent les mêmes. Désormais, ils porteront une étiquette WD Blue avec une légère modification de leurs numéros de modèle (ex. WD60EZR*X* deviendra WD60EZR*Z*).


Je suis passé aux red chez wd.


----------



## Shervane (4 Décembre 2015)

Filelog est un CRON dédié au départ au renommage des fichiers vidéos des séries ... Il fait cela de manière satisfaisante à 99% ... Tu choisi les dossiers et à quel heure avec ou sans déplacement 
Il fait cela de manière transparente en ligne de commande sur un NAS et appli sur Mac ... Ou pc 
Il est tellement parametrable que cela en fait peur ...


----------



## kaos (5 Décembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @kaos, il n'aura plus de Green chez wd.
> 
> Je suis passé aux red chez wd.



Le Green disparait chez WD ? c'est con pour la planète


----------



## lineakd (5 Décembre 2015)

@Shervane, merci.
@kaos, le green a le blues...


----------



## Shervane (5 Décembre 2015)

Les verts en deviennent bleus [emoji23][emoji23]
De rien lineakd


----------



## Kyzako (5 Décembre 2015)

kaos a dit:


> Personne ne met de SSD dans un NAS
> Les NAS actuels utilisent de simples HD sata , et puis au bout c'est un cable éthernet en gigabit soit 125Mo/s alors un SSD à 400Mo/s ne serivirait pas a grand chose.
> 
> il y a des HD spécifique pour les Gros NAS d'entreprise "WD red" qui sont 30 à 40% plus cher, complétement inutile pour un particulier !
> ...



D'accord, merci ^^' 
Et tout ça, ça s'achète sur internet ou je peux trouver le matériel dans des magasins du style "Boulanger", "Fnac" ou autre ?
Et donc le mieux c'est un Nas comme tu m'as montré + un WD Green (je ne sais même pas de quoi je parle --') ?


----------



## kaos (5 Décembre 2015)

Comme je te l'ai indiqué, la gamme "J" de Synology ne devrait pas te décevoir .

Pour ce qui es de l'achat des HD , suivant ou tu habites, soit au moins cher sur le net ou Rue Montgalet à paris. (Ils ont un comparateur de prix sur le net)
Je doute que la Fnac te propose des prix sympa, c'est l'attrape couillon de l'informatique (sauf rares cas)

N'hésite pas a ragarder le marché de l’occasion, les NAS vieillissent tres bien (sans les disques) et meme si tu achetes un NAS qui est sorti y'a 2 ans, cela n'impacteras pas les perfs ! (ebay Leboncoin etc ..)

Si tu as un budget sérré , met un seul disque au début dans le NAS, tu verras ensuite / tu pourras toujours rajouter suivant tes besoins, plutot que de pas trop savoir et acheter une taille de disques inapproprié .


----------

